# USB-IrDA from USB TECH



## sigi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi people! I bought a USB-IRDA adaptor Model BW620 5Vdc 400mA (from USB Tech), but I can not install this. When I try to install, I got message: The hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software. I have CD with drivers (98, 2K and ME) but I tried it also with: DSIR620.INF and DSIR620.SYS - the same problem! What to do? can anybody help me, please? I have HP-pavilion with XP-pro.

Thanks, Sigi


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305588


----------

